# Forum About Russia Politics  Вы за "основы православной культуры" в школе?

## Юрка

Нужны ли попы в школе?
Не слишком ли они агрессивны?
Не мракобесие ли это?
А может, хуже не будет?  http://borodina.mrezha.ru/

----------


## Leof

Я считаю, хуже не будет. 
Главное, чтобы родители оставляли детям право выбора. 
Если не заставлять детей делать то, что им делать неловко, если не водить гуртами на литургии, если преподавать будут не блаженные.
Если занятия будут носить характер семинаров, не требующих зубрёжки и т.п. 
Короче, я за ознакомление детей с христианской (и православной в частности) традицией, но не навязывание веры в бога.

----------


## Юрка

> Главное, чтобы родители оставляли детям право выбора.

 Право ходить или не ходить на эти уроки?

----------


## Leof

Да, совершенно верно.

----------


## Юрка

> Да, совершенно верно.

 Но это право у них уже есть. Есть же церковные школы.

----------


## Leof

В церковно-приходских школах православие это основа, оно определяет состав базовых предметов.
Мне думается, в таких школах многие вопросы (происхождение видов, возраст земли, происхождение вселенной, понятия жизни и смерти, отношение к сексу и браку и пр. и пр.) рассматриваются немного под другим углом, чем в обычных школах. Картина Мира для этих детей строится изначально на православных ценностях. 
А в общеобразовательных это был бы вводный предмет. Не главнее Античной Культуры, Культуры Востока или Культурологии. 
Ну, хотя бы для первого поколения детей. 
Не всё и не сразу. 
Ребёнок должен иметь право неуверовать.
Мироощущение у каждого своё, нельзя его навязывать.
Можно рассказывать, приводить примеры, возить на экскурсии, дать предсавление. 
Но нельзя заставлять детей мыслить на православный лад.
В мире множество религий и философий, возможно, более привлекательных.

----------


## Юрка

> А в общеобразовательных это был бы вводный предмет.

 А тебя не смущает тот факт, что все остальные предметы будут противоречить этому "вводному" ?

----------


## Leof

Нет, не смущает.
Главное, чтобы этот предмет не противоречил восприятию ребёнком окружающего. 
А для чего, а, главное, для кого строили и строят в России храмы? Для кого восстанавливают их из руин? 
Русь, а потом Россия были православными много сотен лет, тысячу лет.
Православие глубоко коренится в самом русском менталитете. Даже сейчас. 
Насчёт предметов.
Преподают же всем поголовно пение. Ведь можно ребёнка в музыкалку отдать, если хочешь, что бы он стал Берлиозом.
Или ИЗО.
Никто не станет отрицать, что эти предметы преподаются на элементарном уровне, для того, чтобы выявить у ребёнка те или иные способности. Возможно, он возненавидит музыку и полюбит физику. А может будет прогуливать вообще все уроки, а вырастет новый Рихтер.
Почему бы не рассказать детям о религии. Величайшие творения человеческих рук были созданы глубоко религиозными людьми.
В религии нет ничего страшного, если она не зомбирует, не старит ребёнка и не воспитывает в нём брюзжащего ревнителя благочестия. 
Я не религиозен, но готов поддержать церковь во всём, что направлено на развитие восприятия ребёнком мира. НО не на сужение. 
Пусть не толкуют детям об истинности церкви, тогда и противоречий не возникнет. Ребёнок сам почувствует, во что он готов поверить.

----------


## gRomoZeka

У нас церковь, слава богу, отделена от государства. И я против этого предмета.
Основы религиозного воспитания ребенок получает в семье, если родители видят в этом необходимость. Для тех, кто хочет глубже познакомить ребенка с православием, существуют воскресные школы. Незачем вводить этот предмет в средней школе. 
Лучше бы ввели предмет, на котором подробно бы изучали историю культуры Руси, фольклор и проч., а не это религиозное промывание мозгов.

----------


## Leof

Промывать мозги не нужно.
Так вот если родители и ребёнки не против, можно и в школах продолжить это воспитание на подобных занятиях. В принципе, основы всех предметов ребёнок может получить в семье. но для чего-то существуют школы. 
А что такое культура Руси? Что такое русская культура? Дохристианская? Как фольклёр теперь можно отделить от церкви?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Промывать мозги не нужно.

 Увы, это контрлировать родителям будет не под силу. Все будет зависеть от конкретного преподавателя. Я больше чем уверена, что на одного тактичного и чуткого педагога в рясе, который не будет навязывать детям свои религиозные взгляды, найдется десяток религиозных фундаменталистов. 
Культура Руси - больше чем православие. Это как минимум гремучая смесь язычества и христианства. Много ли православия в народных песнях, частушках, былинах? Думаю, не очень. Являются ли они частью русского наследия. Безусловно. Должен ли ребенок знать о них? Да. Как и о язычестве, как и о православии, как и о многом другом. Получая более менее комплексную картину российской культуры. Для чего неплохо бы ввести новый предмет. 
Здесь же я вижу не изучение православия (не говоря уже о других пластах русской культуры), а обучение православию. Что совершенно разные вещи. Прийти к религии человек может только в сознательном возрасте, по собственной воле и велению души. За партой это превратится во вдалбливание религиозных догматов, не более.

----------


## Ramil

Против. Религиозность должны прививать родители, а не школа. К тому же, есть воскресные школы, где желающие могут постигать основы православия.
По крайней мере, в этом случае в школах должны быть введены такие же факультативные курсы по основам ислама, иудаизма и буддизма.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> По крайней мере, в этом случае в школах должны быть введены такие же факультативные курсы по основам ислама, иудаизма и буддизма.

 И атеизма.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Против. Религия - это таинство, это любовь, это что-то внутреннее. Глупо изучать таинство и любовь так открыто, одинаково, по-светским. Это убьет истинные чувства и оставит вместо них набор догм.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Абсолютно за. Каждый русский ребёнок должен знать свою историю и религию своей страны. Исповедовать или нет -- это уже его право. Но начальное образование получать надо.

----------


## Ramil

> религию своей страны

 Для тех, кто не в курсе, в Российской Федерации нет официальной религии:   

> 1. Российская Федерация - светское государство. Никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной. 
> 2. Религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вот именно. Не нужно валить в одну кучу культуру, историю, и религиозное воспитание.
Я не хочу, чтобы моего ребенка в школе учили, во что ему ВЕРИТЬ. Для этого есть воскресные школы и семинарии.

----------


## Mikhail_S

Соглашусь со всеми теми, кто против, поскольку я уверен, что наши чинуши, подумав как всегда з@дni#й, примут решение о назидании религии. Без учета того, что в классе помимо православных по крещению, сидят католики например и масульмане или вообще староверы. 
Однако... я часто слушал по радио лекции по Слову Божиему на даче. Радиостанция "Благо" там единственная, которая более-менее ловит нормально (помимо еще Русского радио, которое не в счет)  :: . И скажу, что читали их очень интересно, а главное другое. Там учили на примерах и объясняя, каким должен быть Человек. Без лишней морализации, нытья и т.д. А просто и понятно объясняя, как бороться с тем или иным негативом в себе самом. Как стать лучше. 
Лоб бить о пол не надо. Хором петь и мычать молитвы тоже. А просто послушать человека и захотеть стать лучше. 
Это не только детям нужно. 
Но все это факультативно должно быть.

----------


## Юрка

> Нет, не смущает.
> Главное, чтобы этот предмет не противоречил восприятию ребёнком окружающего.

 Там ему скажут, что бог создал человека. Как прикажешь реагировать на это родителям? Опровергать или молчать?  

> Почему бы не рассказать детям о религии.

 Может ли церковь рассказывать о религии? Могут ли волки рассказать о хищниках?

----------


## pisces

> Абсолютно за. Каждый русский ребёнок должен знать свою историю и религию своей страны. Исповедовать или нет -- это уже его право. Но начальное образование получать надо.

 У России нет официальной религии, это светское государство. Право на свободу вероисповедания закреплено за каждым гражданином Конституцией РФ. Но это не главное.
Главное то, что Россия - это федеративное, многонациональное государство. Не у всех народов, входящих в состав РФ, исторически доминирующей религией является православие. Напрмер, есть народы, исторически исповедующие ислам. Навязывание верущим чуждой им религии - сродни изнасилованию и неизбежно повлечет эскалацию межнациональной и межрелигиозной вражды. Надеюсь, у правительства хватит ума этого не допустить.

----------


## Leof

Юрка, уже это неоднократно произнесли: 
Не нужно детей заставлять осенять себя крестным знаменьем, приобщать их к таинствам, целовать образа и молиться, зубрить строфы из Библии. 
Ни на одном из уроков детям не говорят о взаимопонимании; доброте; любви к природе; умении смотреть на мир, как на единое целое, великое прекрасное. Не наодном уроке ребёнку не расскажут о том, что такое церковь, почему туда кто-то ходит, а кто-то нет. Не все родители, которые были бы не против, сами в состоянии растолковать ребёнку такие вещи на доступном и грамотном языке. 
Любой вопрос - из любой области может поставить образованного родителя в тупик. Рассказать ребёнку о религии это не то, что научить его где право, где лево. 
Ещё раз повторю, такие занятия нужно вводить на свободной основе. По желанию родителя и ребёнка. Я уже это говорил. 
Повторю ещё раз на всякий случай.
Если родители и ребёнок не желают того, подобные занятия не должны быть им навязаны.

----------


## mishau_

Мне кажется, у нас православная церковь явно деградирует. Даже несмотря на тесные контакты с зарубежной ее веткой. Пытается вмешивается в деятельность государства.

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, уже это неоднократно произнесли:
> Не нужно детей заставлять осенять себя крестным знаменьем, приобщать их к таинствам, целовать образа и молиться, зубрить строфы из Библии.

 Об этом никто и не спорит.  

> Ни на одном из уроков детям не говорят о взаимопонимании; доброте; любви к природе; умении смотреть на мир, как на единое целое, великое прекрасное.

 И об этом будут рассказывать те, кто сжигал инакомыслящих, боролся с ересями, творил раскол?  

> Не наодном уроке ребёнку не расскажут о том, что такое церковь, почему туда кто-то ходит, а кто-то нет.

 Может это и к лучшему? У семьи должны же оставаться какие-то функции?

----------


## pisces

> Мне кажется, у нас православная церковь явно деградирует. Даже несмотря на тесные контакты с зарубежной ее веткой. Пытается вмешивается в деятельность государства.

 По сравнению с католической она все же пока что белая и пушистая. Но как и любая организация, вербующая новых членов за счет промывки мозгов, она ищет новые возможности доступа к населению и особенно к детям, как к самой внушаемой его части. Вряд ли это можно назвать деградацией, таким образом церковь развивается как общественный организм, для нее это целесообразно. Как это влияет на общество - вопрос отдельный.

----------


## Leof

Действительно, церковь три века назад сжигала еретиков.
Ну что же теперь сделаешь. А среди тех, кто преподаёт детям сегодня есть убеждённые сталинисты, антисемиты, да просто те, кто воспитал не одно поколение школьников так, как велела партия.
Значит надо лет на триста упразнить их из школ. А ещё запретить советскую литературу на всякий случай. И главное запретить урок истории, чтобы родители сами по своему пониманию рассказали бы детям что и как. 
Фунции семьи никуда не денутся от того, что в школе появится подобный предмет. 
В школах же рассказывают, как  пользоваться презервативами и что не нужно употреблять наркотики.  В школах иногда есть профессиональный психолог. Это же не ущемляет функции семьи, хотя где, как не дома эти проблемы можно обсудить самым серьёзным образом?

----------


## Юрка

> А среди тех, кто преподаёт детям сегодня есть убеждённые сталинисты, антисемиты, да просто те, кто воспитал не одно поколение школьников так, как велела партия.

 Так они преподают математику и русский, а не сталинизм и антисемитизм.

----------


## Leof

Это их нисколько не оправдывает.  ::

----------


## Leof

Они также преподают и историю с литературой.
Оба предмета ещё не отказались от практики внушения правды, специальной трактовки правды, научению как думать. Это советская привычка. 
К тому же среди учителей есть множество недобрых, глупых, да просто омерзительных людей. У меня, да думаю, что у каждого, есть в памяти имена нескольких таких вот "_педагогов_", которые, хоть и имеют корочку, да их бы вышвырнуть под зад за издевательства и унижения детей. 
Я не замечал таких среди людей, окончивших семинарию.
Уверен, что в подовляющем большинстве это умные и добрые люди.

----------


## Юрка

> Это их нисколько не оправдывает.

 У меня есть предчувствие, что православие идёт в школу воевать. Например с коммунизмом. А нафига нам война в школе?

----------


## Leof

Спрашивается тогда, а нафига нам коммунизм в школе?
Шутка.  
Я против начала любой конфронтации.
Но верю в то, что есть среди церковников люди, способные здраво оценить свои функции.

----------


## Юрка

> Я не замечал таких среди людей, окончивших семинарию. Уверен, что в подовляющем большинстве это умные и добрые люди.

 А почему эти добрые люди так зло реагируют на мнение учёных о православии в школе?

----------


## Юрка

> Но верю в то, что есть среди церковников люди, способные здраво оценить свои функции.

 Зачем нам полагаться на их здравомыслие? Предлагаю положиться на своё и подкладывать под школу бомбу.

----------


## Ramil

Вы знаете, для того, чтобы учить детей доброму, разумному и вечному, не обязательно называть предмет основы православия.
Этому школа должна учить и так (без примешивания сюда религии).
И специальный предмет для этого не нужен. 
Пока что, вреда от этого предмета видится гораздо больше, чем пользы. В принципе, мне, как православному, - пофигу, с меня лично не убудет. Но вот другим людям, не исповедующим православие, думаю, это не сильно нравится. 
Назвали бы предмет "История религиозных учений" - и давали бы там по чуть-чуть от всех конфессий (учили бы тому, что объединяет все религии, что все они похожи в основах).  
А в отношении "Основ православия" или как оно там называется - я ни за что не поверю в беспристрастность людей, которые будут давать этот предмет.

----------


## Leof

Cоломоново решение. 
Я за такой предмет.  
Рамиль православный и он против.
Я, например, атеист, но почему-то не против.
Возможно, что в среде верующих активных поборников идеи окажется в итоге меньше, чем её пассивных противников. И идея в итоге так и не претворится в жизнь.   ::  
Я всегда считал, что критика церкви прерогатива нерелигиозных людей.
Оказывается, в кругу верующих она так же открыто проявляется.

----------


## Ramil

Просто многие смешивают понятия вера и церковь.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Просто многие смешивают понятия вера и церковь.

 Именно! Церковь самая старая партия в мире. Организация, которая извлекает выгоду из сокровенного в людях. 
В то время, когда одни священослужители, разрываясь на сто частей пытаются хоть что-то создать, другие - попы. Жируют на льготах на табак и водку. Вьезжают на "геликах" в паству и тянут свои жирные ручьки на поцелуй... противно смотреть.  
Потому, церковь сейчас должна сначала продумать все, а уж потом ломиться в школу. А иначе, у нас в школе перестрелки начнуться на религиозной почве.

----------


## Rtyom

Я считаю, что нельзя вводить как самостоятельный предмет. Это суживает мировосприятие. Не может быть такой «предмет» объективным наравне с прочими математкиами, физиками, химиями и прочим. Если уж на то пошло, то половину предметов вообще нужно переделать, чтоб они не были однобоки в чём-то. Воводить как «факультативный предмет» — не вижу смысла. Не верю, что он вообще будет пользоваться популярность., а если и будет, то остаётся под вопросом содержание самого «предмета».

----------


## Юрка

...А с другой стороны, есть проблема - полно молодых оболтусов.
И есть структура, предлагающая обществу свои услуги.
Почему бы не дать РПЦ сделать что-то реально полезное?
Иначе они так и останутся в рамках ритуальной деятельности.

----------


## Ramil

> ...А с другой стороны, есть проблема - полно молодых оболтусов.
> И есть структура, предлагающая обществу свои услуги.
> Почему бы не дать РПЦ сделать что-то реально полезное?
> Иначе они так и останутся в рамках ритуальной деятельности.

 Ты бы отдал своих детей на воспитание попaм?

----------


## Юрка

> Ты бы отдал своих детей на воспитание попaм?

 Отдал бы. Лет в 14-15, не раньше. Хотя попов конечно жалко...  ::

----------


## Leof

Да ладно, сколько не показывают "попов", взявших под опеку десяток другой детдомовцев, их подопечные выглядят счастливыми, которым вдруг подарили добрых и любящих родителей, уютный дом, увереность в будущем. И счастье на лицах этих кукушат не поддельное. А главное, в них нет болезненной набожности, которая так уродует некоторых верующих молодых людей. Рискну предположить, однако, что такие выглядят подобным образом лишь в силу своих врождённых склонностей к меланхолии и вера для них скорее непреодолимый невроз, а не внушенные кем-то мрачные мысли о греховности и бренности всех и вся вне пределов веры и церкви. 
Вырастут хорошими людьми. 
Лично мне школа не дала ни единой мысли. Только некоторые учителя, единственные, по моему мнению, заслуживающие такого определения, заронили семена того, что мне глубоко интересно по сей день.

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю. Мне школа дала очень многое. Наверное, действительно, всё зависит от личности преподавателя.  
Беда, как раз, заключается в том, что нет гарантии, что люди, которые будут преподавать этот предмет, будут всегда адекватными, понимающими и вменяемыми. Когда речь идёт о математике или физике - ребёнок просто не будет знать этих предметов, но когда речь идёт о религии - ему в голову могут такого понапихать, что вырастет моральный урод. Вот поэтому я и против. Религия - это не учебная дисциплина.

----------


## Юрка

> Когда речь идёт о математике или физике - ребёнок просто не будет знать этих предметов, но когда речь идёт о религии - ему в голову могут такого понапихать, что вырастет моральный урод.

 В голову может не того понапихать и тренер, и сосед, и папа. Тут не угадаешь. А РПЦ легальна и имеет длинную историю. Это даёт некую гарантию от закидонов. Ну и слишком маленьких детишек им не стоит отдавать. А то они верят всему буквально.  

> Религия - это не учебная дисциплина.

 К этому курсу можно относиться как к воспитательно-образовательному.

----------


## Leof

Похоже, *Юрка*, теперь ты проявляешь более умеренные взгляды на обсуждаемый вопрос.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Похоже, *Юрка* проявляет теперь более умеренные взгляды на обсуждаемый вопрос.

 Это потому что поначалу я видел в этом только интерес РПЦ.
Потом пораскинул мозгами и увидел интерес всего общества.

----------


## Leof

Когда я думаю о православном воспитании детей, в памяти возникают дореволюционные Пасхальные открытки с золотым обрезом, подарки на Рождество, вертепы, Именины, вообще что-то приятное, семейное, домашнее, доброее, настоящее традиционное. 
Семья, конечно, важнейший источник воспитания и образования (личности) ребёнка. Но в той России это всё было и в школах. С этого всё начиналось, и никому не вредило. 
Да, церковь переродилась (не без увечий).
Да, сейчас она уже не та, чем была та церковь.
Но с чего-то надо начинать. Или всё? забыли про прошлое, строим будущее новой России? Столько признаков процесса Реставрации, а от реставрации лучшего преподавания откажемся?

----------


## Ramil

Вот маленькая иллюстрация того, что бывает, когда религия вмешивается в образовательный процесс:  Link: Теория эволюции Дарвина: за и против  
В 1859 году Чарльз Дарвин (1809-1882) опубликовал свою работу «Происхождение видов путем естественного отбора». В этой монографии Дарвин утверждал, что формы жизни являются результатом не творческой деятельности разумного Творца, а изменчивости, наследственности и естественного отбора. С появлением эволюционной теории тот пробел, который раньше заполняла собой вера в Создателя, мог быть заполнен научными объяснениями. Теория эволюции завладела умами многих ученых, которые начали применять ее ко всем отраслям знания, вплоть до истории (Маркс) и психологии (Фрейд). Со дня появления теории эволюции прошло уже почти полтора столетия, и за это время дискуссия эволюционировала, адаптировалась, видоизменялась, но по-прежнему не прекращалась.  
Первый «антидарвиновский» процесс, вошедший в историю как «обезъяний процесс» состоялся в 1925 году в США. Губернатор штата Теннесси тогда подписал новый закон, запрещавший «преподавать любую теорию, которая отрицает историю божественного создания человека, описанную в Библии, и учить вместо этого тому, что человек произошел от более низкого класса животных». Запрет распространялся на все школы и университеты штата, целиком или частично финансируемые за счет налоговых поступлений. Нарушителей закона, названного биллем Батлера по имени депутата-автора текста, дефакто запрещавшего учителям рассказывать школьникам и студентам о теории Дарвина, ждало наказание. По решению суда их могли оштрафовать на сумму от $100 до $500. Через два месяца после принятия закона в суд было передано первое дело. Обвиняемым стал школьный учитель из небольшого городка Дейтон Джон Скоупс. Педагога приговорили к внушительному по тем временам штрафу в 100 долларов. Билль Батлера был отменен только в 1967 году. Подобные законы, принятые в других штатах США, были отменены или местными законодателями (Теннеси, Оклахома), или Верховным Судом США (Арканзас, Миссисипи). Основание: противоречие с поправками к Конституции США, которая запрещает пропаганду религиозных взглядов в школе. 
В 2005 году пять учителей начальной школы города Мерсин на юге Турции были оштрафованы за преподавание дарвинизма и «попрание религиозных чувств учеников». Жалобу на учителей в Минобразование направил имам местной мечети.  
В последние годы подаются иски в суд не только против сторонников теории эволюционного развития. Так, в американском штате Пенсильвания 11 родителей учеников школы городка Дувр подали иск в суд против решения школьного совета, обязывающего учителя биологии зачитывать на уроке основные положения теории «разумного плана», альтернативой теории Дарвина. Подобный инцидент был и в графстве Кобб (штат Джорджия). Канзас - единственный штат, где дарвинизм преподается как одна из версий происхождения жизни. Еще четыре штата - Миннесота, Нью-Мексико, Огайо и Пенсильвания - с 1990-х годов безуспешно добиваются, чтобы на уроках учеников знакомили с критикой Дарвина, впрочем, не требуя при этом, чтобы креационизм преподавался в школах наравне с теорией эволюции.  
Опросы, проведенные учеными Мичиганского университета, свидетельствуют, что только каждый шестой житель США признает, что теория Дарвина верна. Для сравнения: в Японии, Исландии, Дании, Швеции и Франции число тех, кто принимает концепцию эволюции, около 80%. Категорически отвергают теорию Дарвина около 30% американцев, в то время как в Европе таковых втрое меньше.  
Согласно недавнему опросу ВЦИОМа, теории Дарвина придерживаются лишь 24% россиян, столько же верят и в божественное происхождение мира и человека, то есть вместе они составляют где-то половину населения. А что же вторая половина? Большая ее часть (35%) считает, что разобраться в этом вопросе не под силу ни науке, ни религии. И скепсис этот вызван не глубокими философскими раздумьями, а, напротив, нежеланием размышлять на заданную тему. О безразличии к проблеме свидетельствуют и другие данные опроса. 70% респондентов считают, что Дарвина из школы убирать вовсе ни к чему, то есть их больше, чем дарвинистов и скептиков вместе взятых. 
А вот ещё отрывок (полный текст по ссылке): Link: Споры вокруг преподавания в американских школах теории эволюции 
В прошлом году в некоторых графствах штата Мэриленд поменялось содержание учебников биологии. В них стали выдавать теорию Дарвина за гипотезу. Вслед за этим надо было сделать еще один шаг - объяснить, что существует и другая теория, согласно которой человека создал Бог. Но научный совет отказался такую фразу включить в учебник. Это вызвало бурю протеста в церквях. Пастор Геральд Филипс говорит, что преподавание в школах теории Дарвина и отстранение от вопросов, затронутых в Библии, разрушает американское общество. Ведь если человек произошел от обезьяны, необходимости в Боге вообще нет, а в Бога верит подавляющее большинство американских граждан. Более того, пастор считает, что преподавание Дарвина сводит на нет основные вопросы, которые сегодня волнуют американцев, благодаря их религиозности.

----------


## Leof

> Согласно недавнему опросу ВЦИОМа, теории Дарвина придерживаются лишь 24% россиян, столько же верят и в божественное происхождение мира и человека, то есть вместе они составляют где-то половину населения. А что же вторая половина? Большая ее часть (35%) считает, что разобраться в этом вопросе не под силу ни науке, ни религии. И скепсис этот вызван не глубокими философскими раздумьями, а, напротив, нежеланием размышлять на заданную тему. О безразличии к проблеме свидетельствуют и другие данные опроса. 70% респондентов считают, что Дарвина из школы убирать вовсе ни к чему, то есть их больше, чем дарвинистов и скептиков вместе взятых.

 Ну вот Дарвина убирать не надо, но рассказать об альтернативных точках зрения тоже можно.

----------


## Юрка

> Вот маленькая иллюстрация того, что бывает, когда религия вмешивается в образовательный процесс:...

 Я за то, чтобы попы занимались душой, а учителя мозгами и не мешали друг другу. Чистая наука бездуховна. Обучив умножать и делить, мы не знаем кого получим. Лет в 15 у молодых кризис. Родители и учителя - уже не авторитеты. Тут и нужен батюшка.

----------


## Leof

Вот, в частности, каково мнение главы РПЦ. Оставим на минуту мои и ваши предрассудки насчёт его личности и просто ознакомимся с тем, чего он сам говорит на этот счёт чуть больше года тому назад:  http://grani.ru/Society/p.104706.html   

> Кроме того, патриарх заявил об искажении позиции церкви в отношении преподавания "Основ православной культуры", которое, по его мнению, порой имеет место. "К сожалению, многие противники этого предмета неверно понимают позицию нашей Церкви или намеренно ее искажают. - сказал он. - Нас обвиняют в стремлении силами светской школы расширить свою паству. В общественное сознание упорно внедряется мысль о том, что "Основы православной культуры" - это Закон Божий, который Церковь намерена преподавать чуть ли не в обязательном порядке". 
> Однако на самом деле, подчеркнул предстоятель, речь идет *"о предмете культурологического цикла, преподаваемом на добровольной основе профессиональными педагогами"*. "Иметь возможность прослушать такой курс - это значит реализовать право будущего гражданина и просто образованного человека на *необходимый объем знаний об историческом, духовном и культурном наследии родной страны*", - сказал патриарх.

 Он патриарх, ему врать грешно! Поэтому, в целом, я считаю, он сам уверен в своих словах. Другое дело, как оно всё окажется на деле. Но зачин вреда не несёт. 
Я ещё раз могу сказать, что по моему мнению, *хуже не будет*.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот, в частности, каково мнения главы РПЦ. Оставим на минуту мои и ваши предрассудки и просто ознакомимся с тем, чего он сам говорит на этот счёт чуть больше года тому назад:  http://grani.ru/Society/p.104706.html     
> 			
> 				Кроме того, патриарх заявил об искажении позиции церкви в отношении преподавания "Основ православной культуры", которое, по его мнению, порой имеет место. "К сожалению, многие противники этого предмета неверно понимают позицию нашей Церкви или намеренно ее искажают. - сказал он. - Нас обвиняют в стремлении силами светской школы расширить свою паству. В общественное сознание упорно внедряется мысль о том, что "Основы православной культуры" - это Закон Божий, который Церковь намерена преподавать чуть ли не в обязательном порядке". 
> Однако на самом деле, подчеркнул предстоятель, речь идет *"о предмете культурологического цикла, преподаваемом на добровольной основе профессиональными педагогами"*. "Иметь возможность прослушать такой курс - это значит реализовать право будущего гражданина и просто образованного человека на *необходимый объем знаний об историческом, духовном и культурном наследии родной страны*", - сказал патриарх.

 Да всё это правильно. Цель - благая. Но благими намерениями сам знаешь куда дорога вымощена. Если бы Алексий преподавал этот предмет повсеместно - я был бы за - всё-таки фигура авторитетная и "за базар" ответит. Но, к сожалению, никто не знает, какими на поверку окажутся эти самые _профессиональные педагоги_. Что-то и в традиционной школе их не так много стало. Откуда, вдруг, РПЦ достанет такое количество хороших педагогов? 
И вопрос о том, что делать людям, исповедующим другие религии, остаётся открытым. Если бы сейчас в школы двигали "Основы исламской культуры" (тоже необязательно, в качестве факультатива) - все встали бы на дыбы. Почему такое неравноправие в светском государстве?

----------


## mishau_

> Когда я думаю о православном воспитании детей, в памяти возникают дореволюционные Пасхальные открытки с золотым обрезом, подарки на Рождество, вертепы, Именины, вообще что-то приятное, семейное, домашнее, доброее, настоящее традиционное. 
> Семья, конечно, важнейший источник воспитания и образования (личности) ребёнка. Но в той России это всё было и в школах. С этого всё начиналось, и никому не вредило. 
> Да, церковь переродилась (не без увечий).
> Да, сейчас она уже не та, чем была та церковь.
> Но с чего-то надо начинать. Или всё? забыли про прошлое, строим будущее новой России? Столько признаков процесса Реставрации, а от реставрации лучшего преподавания откажемся?

 А когда я думаю о православном воспитании детей, в памяти возникают рассказы бабушки о том, что излюбленным наказанием нерадивых учеников у попов было "отправить в погреб стоять на коленях на сухом горохе" или "оставить без обеда". И еще, что все долдонили "Отче наш". И если сейчас мы имеем поговорку "это нужно знать как таблицу умножения", то раньше говорили "Нужно знать как "Отче наш".

----------


## Юрка

> ...И вопрос о том, что делать людям, исповедующим другие религии, остаётся открытым. Если бы сейчас в школы двигали "Основы исламской культуры" (тоже необязательно, в качестве факультатива) - все встали бы на дыбы. Почему такое неравноправие в светском государстве?

 Если разрешат РПЦ, то разрешат и прочим. Просто у РПЦ вес побольше. Они как ледокол: пробьют сопротивление, а за ними остальные. Наверняка мусульмане уже готовят свой учебник.

----------


## Leof

> Да всё это правильно. Цель - благая. Но благими намерениями сам знаешь куда дорога вымощена. Если бы Алексий преподавал этот предмет повсеместно - я был бы за - всё-таки фигура авторитетная и "за базар" ответит. Но, к сожалению, никто не знает, какими на поверку окажутся эти самые профессиональные педагоги. Что-то и в традиционной школе их не так много стало. Откуда, вдруг, РПЦ достанет такое количество хороших педагогов?  
> И вопрос о том, что делать людям, исповедующим другие религии, остаётся открытым. Если бы сейчас в школы двигали "Основы исламской культуры" (тоже необязательно, в качестве факультатива) - все встали бы на дыбы. Почему такое неравноправие в светском государстве?

 
Рамиль. Но ведь почему-то никто не удивляется, что представителей всех национальностей и вероисповеданий в российских школах учат русскому языку. Россия по исторической традиции, православная страна. Да, многонациональная, да, многоконфессиональная, но в Бурятии будут преподавать основы Буддизма, в Казани - рассказывать об Исламе, карелам и мордве вон вообще про языческие традиции рассказывают. И это нормально и допустимо. 
И мне сложно, повторюсь, представить малообразованных выпускников духовной академии! В отличие от выпускников ПедВУЗов. 
И потом. Ну, появится в школе магометанский факультатив. Право родителей не водить туда своих детей. Химик же не станет ловить в коридоре мальчугана и, вперив ему пророческий взгяд в глаза, кричать, что молекула воды состоит из "Двух атомов водорода и одного атома кислорода"! Учитель алгебры не станет на перемене науськивать первоклашку, что "Сумма квадратов катетов...". Священнк, а я подозреваю. что приходить он будет только в штатском, не станет крестить и благославлять проходящих детей.
Школа место для знаний, а не для проповедей. Вот знания-то, причём самые простые и безвредные, и будут получать дети на таких уроках.

----------


## Leof

> Если разрешат РПЦ, то разрешат и прочим. Просто у РПЦ вес побольше. Они как ледокол: пробьют сопротивление, а за ними остальные. Наверняка мусульмане уже готовят свой учебник.

 А вот тут я против всяких учебников и любых домашних заданий.
Я только за ознакомление.
_______________________
Кажется, в Великобритании и Ирландии религиозное образованиее входит даже в список основных предметов государственных школ. 
И вот если мне кто-нибудь скажет: 
"Ну, мы, слава Богу не в Великобритании живём!" или "Ну здесь, слава Богу, не так, как в Великобритании с Ирландией!", я готов заявить, что не разделяю такую точку зрения.  
Чем плоха, например, Италия, или Греция, или любая страна, где процент верующих больше, чем в теперешней России? 
Люди там от того, что ходят с детства в церковь, ничем не хуже.

----------


## Ramil

> Да всё это правильно. Цель - благая. Но благими намерениями сам знаешь куда дорога вымощена. Если бы Алексий преподавал этот предмет повсеместно - я был бы за - всё-таки фигура авторитетная и "за базар" ответит. Но, к сожалению, никто не знает, какими на поверку окажутся эти самые профессиональные педагоги. Что-то и в традиционной школе их не так много стало. Откуда, вдруг, РПЦ достанет такое количество хороших педагогов?  
> И вопрос о том, что делать людям, исповедующим другие религии, остаётся открытым. Если бы сейчас в школы двигали "Основы исламской культуры" (тоже необязательно, в качестве факультатива) - все встали бы на дыбы. Почему такое неравноправие в светском государстве?
> 			
> 		  
> Рамиль. Но ведь почему-то никто не удивляется, что представителей всех национальностей и вероисповеданий в российских школах учат русскому языку.

 Потому что в Конституции РФ написано, что государственный и официальный язык нашей страны - русский. Про православие и русскую культуру там ничего не написано.   

> Россия по исторической традиции, православная страна.

 Вообще, до 988 года была языческой.   

> Школа место для знаний, а не для проповедей. Вот знания-то, причём самые простые и безвредные, и будут получать дети на таких уроках.

 Вот именно. А будут проповедовать. Помяни потом моё слово. 
Почему тех, кто двигает это дело, не устраивает существующее положение дел? Духовное образование можно получать в воскресных школах, семинариях и пр. К тому же, есть ещё финансовая составляющая этого вопроса. Лишние учебные часы - это зарплата преподавателям, как минимум. Вот у меня вопрос - "а за чей счёт этот банкет?". Понятно - что за государственный, т.е. - за деньги налогоплательщиков (в том числе не христиан). Пусть тогда РПЦ финансирует это дело за свой счёт. А то ведь ещё и денег будут под это дело из госдуарства выбивать. Если потом, как ты говоришь, исламисты и иудеи подтянутся - кто опять за это платить будет?
Если уж я, как налогоплательщик, плачу налоги, часть из которых идёт на образование, я хочу, чтобы детей больше учили математике и русскому языку, а не основам православной культуры.
Потом, существующая общеобразовательная учебная программа, и так сильно перегружает детей. Где-то считали, что чтобы успевать по всем предметам необходимо уделять учёбе до 14-15 часов в день (с домашними заданиями) 6 дней в неделю. В программе просто физически нет места под этот предмет. Понятно, что что-то придётся из программы убирать или сокращать. Спрашивается, какая дисциплина "пострадает"?

----------


## Leof

Отвечаю - пострадает урок, допустим, литературы. Или, будьте добры, обществоведение, если говорить о старших классах. Ритмика, пение, ИЗО или любой предмет, по которому у 14 из 10 детей была тройка или двойка с плюсом. 
До 988 года история государства Русь, как токового насчитывала пару сотен лет.
Принято считать, что христианству на Руси чуть больше тысячи лет.
Только мне очевидно, что Россия - исторически православная (в целом) и христианская (по менталитету) страна? 
Пусть уроки цензурирует родительский совет или Мин.Образ, а не церковь. Деньги должна давать только РПЦ. Иудеи, будьте покойны, на образовательные цели денег не жалеют. Но, смею сказать, они более ревностно и гораздо более глубоко закладывают основы изучения Торы и традиций. РПЦ до них в этом далеко.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Чистая наука бездуховна. Обучив умножать и делить, мы не знаем кого получим. Лет в 15 у молодых кризис. Родители и учителя - уже не авторитеты. Тут и нужен батюшка.

 Думаете, с батюшкой лучше выйдет? А я думаю, нет.
В Америке 90% населения - истово верующие. Кроме религиозной нетерпимости и мусора в мозгах, когда люди отказываются верить не только научным теориям (что еще понятно), но и научным фактам (совпадению 99% генов у человека и шимпанзе, например), особой пользы от этого нет.
Или вы утвреждаете, что в США сложилось высокодуховное общество? Думаю, каждый школьник из тех, кто вламывался в школу с винтовкой и расстреливал своих одноклассников, ходил по воскрессеньям в церковь.

----------


## Mikhail_S

Разбавлю вашу компанию немного юмором  ::   

> ... по которому у 14 из 10 детей была тройка или двойка с плюсом...

 т.е. видишь те 2 пирожка на полочке, возьми тот ,что по середине  ::    

> До 988 года история государства Русь, как токового насчитывала пару сотен лет.

 Согласно повести временных лет, Киев был основан в 470 году... т.е. 1500 лет назад... а древляне жили и того дольше и раскопки в Смоленске уже говорит о том, что вероятнее всего, он древнее Киева.
В каком году были построены остальные года и когда зародилось государственность, тоже не понятно, на самом деле. Все слишком запутано.

----------


## Leof

Михаил, данные моей статистики, взяты по аналогии с одним замечательным исследованием Кембриджских специалистов, которое показало, что 14 из 10 человек любят шоколад!  ::   
Ладно. 1500 лет. Древляне. На территории Швейцарии находится деревня, которая дала название Латенскому периоду в истории развития Европейской культуры. Однако датой образования государства Швейцария, принято называть чуть более позднюю. 
Даже если полторы тысячи. Тысяча последних из них пришлась на эпоху христианизации русских земель и затем на объединение под эгидой православия. Так уж вышло.  *edited

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Михаил, данные моей статистики, взяты по аналогии с одним замечательным исследованием Кембридских специалистов, которое показало, что 14 из 10 человек любят шоколад!

 ааа... я не знал  ::    

> Ладно. 1500 лет. Древляне. На территории Швейцарии находится деревня, которая дала название Латенскому периоду в истории развития Европейской культуры. Однако датой образования государства Швейцария, принято называть чуть более позднюю.
> Даже если полторы тысячи. Тысяча последних из них пришлась на эпоху христианизации русских земель и затем на объединение под эгидой православия. Так уж вышло.

 согласен...   ::  
Че вы спорите? Говорите об одном и том же, только с разных сторон.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот маленькая иллюстрация того, что бывает, когда религия вмешивается в образовательный процесс:...   Я за то, чтобы попы занимались душой, а учителя мозгами и не мешали друг другу. Чистая наука бездуховна. Обучив умножать и делить, мы не знаем кого получим. Лет в 15 у молодых кризис. Родители и учителя - уже не авторитеты. Тут и нужен батюшка.

 А вот я слышал, что настоящая («чистая») наука не может быть бездуховной. Наука равно совокупность матеиралистических плюс духовных взглядов.

----------


## Leof

> Че вы спорите? Говорите об одном и том же, только с разных сторон.

 Михаил! В силу самой человеческой природы, до сих пор не существовало спора, который не подходил бы под такое ёмкое определение!  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Rtyom* ну, это смотря у кого какая наука.  ::  Я считаю, что наука должна искать во всех направлениях. Вопрос в том, что пока сплошные гипотезы и теории. Законов маловато.   *Leof*  :: , лан спорте... а я домой пошел  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Даже если полторы тысячи. Тысяча последних из них пришлась на эпоху христианизации русских земель и затем на объединение под эгидой православия. Так уж вышло.

 Да, но христианство было навязано населению Руси огнём и мечом. Государственную религию князь Владимир просто выбрал. Причём, мы вполне могли стать мусульманами  (его весьма прельщала возможность иметь нескольких жен, но смущала процедура обрезания). Сколько народу положили, сколько язычников сожгли, а скольких потом ещё преследовали. Правда, если честно, в Европе христианизацию язычников проводили ещё более жестоко.  
Потом была ещё реформа и раскол церкви. Так что современному православию не более 400 лет.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Leof  Даже если полторы тысячи. Тысяча последних из них пришлась на эпоху христианизации русских земель и затем на объединение под эгидой православия. Так уж вышло.   Да, но христианство было навязано населению Руси огнём и мечом. Государственную религию князь Владимир просто выбрал. Причём, мы вполне могли стать мусульманами  (его весьма прельщала возможность иметь нескольких жен, но смущала процедура обрезания). Сколько народу положили, сколько язычников сожгли, а скольких потом ещё преследовали. Правда, если честно, в Европе христианизацию язычников проводили ещё более жестоко.  
> Потом была ещё реформа и раскол церкви. Так что современному православию не более 400 лет.

 Я читал, его не обрезание смущало, а то что пить нельзя. В конце концов  пьянка пересилила.

----------


## Ramil

> В конце концов  пьянка пересилила.

  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Нужны ли попы в школе?
> Не слишком ли они агрессивны?
> Не мракобесие ли это?
> А может, хуже не будет?  http://borodina.mrezha.ru/

 А вот п*о*пки нужны  ::

----------


## Leof

> Да, но...

 Хорошо, 400 лет. Церковь один из старейших российских институтов на сегодняшний день. Старше современного русского языка и орфографии, полагаю, старше слова Россия.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Да, но...   Хорошо, 400 лет. Церковь один из старейших российских институтов на сегодняшний день. Старше современного русского языка и орфографии, полагаю, старше слова Россия.

 Старше-то она старше, только что в этом хорошего?
Я лично считаю, что религия на данном этапе развития цивилизации уже давно не выполняет ни своей объединяющей функции, ни функции оплота морали.  
Религия выросла на крови. На протяжении всей своей истории она занималась преследованием инакомыслящих, начиная от "локальной" охоты на ведьм до религиозных войн (и явно или косвенно продолжает подпитывать насилие до сего дня - вспомните Белфаст или джихад террористов). Насаждать ее в школе - преступление. 
Пожалуйста, если вам угодно, введите предмет "История религий" с углубленным, подробнейшим изучением православия, НО ни в коем случае представители церкви не должны совать свой нос в пределы светской школы. Им там нечего делать.

----------


## Leof

Но террористы к религии не имеют никакого отношения. 
Сепаратизм имел место всегда, но это всегда борьба меньшинства с большинством. Причём сепаратисты лишь прикрывают свои преступления борьбой за своё право вероисповидания. И это всегда фанатики, а фанатизм не приводит к добру ни в светском, ни в религиозном обществе. Ни ирландские ни английские священники никогда не пропагандировали убийство. 
Да, конфликты на религиозной почве происходят сегодня во многих странах. Напомню, однако, что крупнейшие за всю историю человечества войны, включая две Мировых, происходили не из-за разницы в привержености к какой-либо вере. 
Охота на ведьм преобрела общенациональные масштабы в государстве, в котором мы родились. Если счесть всех христианских мученников, погибших за веру и прибавить к ним жертв религиозных распрей, едва ли это число превзойдёт убитых в одной из самых нерелигиозных стран.

----------


## Ramil

> Если счесть всех христианских мученников, погибших за веру и прибавить к ним жертв религиозных распрей, едва ли это число превзойдёт убитых в одной из самых нерелигиозных стран.

 Думаю, сопоставимо. Только христианство - начиная с гонений самих христиан в Древнем Риме, потом навязывание христианства самими римлянами, затем Римской католической церковью по всей северной Европе. Количество жертв точно уже не установишь. Крестовые походы (их много было). Войны по всему средиземноморью, потом - инквизиция. Затем Колумб открыл Америку и практически всё коренное население либо заставили принять христианство (угадай как), либо вырезали.
Дальше реформация - образование лютеранской, англиканской и протестантской церквей - вся Европа радостно резала друг-друга (а это уже 17 век, между прочим).
Прибавь к этому христианизацию Руси и раскол церквей там.
Прибавь миссионерскую деятельность (сколько туземцев на скольких островах было уничтожено - тоже не сосчитаешь).
Это только христианство.
Про иудаизм - почитай ветхий завет - весьма кровавая книга. 
Ислам - то, что мы достаточно мало знаем о религиозных войнах на Ближнем Востоке и Средней Азии - не значит, что их не было. Да что говорить, чисто религиозная война была между Северным Альянсом и Талибаном в Афганистане не так давно.  Что касается Дальнего Востока - про это не осведомлён, но, думаю, что и там без религиозных войн не обошлось.
Я ещё не беру культы Африки. 
Так что религия всегда и везде ассоциировалась с кровью. У покойного Иоанна Павла II, по крайней мере, хватило духу покаяться за инквизицию от имени церкви.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сепаратизм имел место всегда, но это всегда борьба меньшинства с большинством. Причём сепаратисты лишь прикрывают свои преступления борьбой за своё право вероисповидания. И это всегда фанатики, а фанатизм не приводит к добру ни в светском, ни в религиозном обществе. Ни ирландские ни английские священники никогда не пропагандировали убийство.

 Что бы не пытались вещать священники, сама природа религии, как учения, которое изначально делит людей на своих (исповедующих ту же веру) и чужих (язычников, еретиков и неверных), которых надобно либо истребить, либо обратить в свою веру, приводит к насилию (если не к физическому, то к психологическому/эмоциональному). Всегда. 
Одна из страшнейших мировых войн, на которые ты ссылаешься, была вызвана глубоко религиозной по существу идеей о богоизбранности единственного народа. 
И как бы не старались англ. и ирландские священники (думаю, у них самые благие намерения) конфликт в Сев. Ирландии далеко не в последнюю очередь - конфликт католиков и протестантов (представителей всеми любимого, миролюбивого христианства). 
Повторюсь, религия уже давно не обладает монополией на распространение морали или каких бы то ни было человеческих ценностей. Более того, столь многие слуги божии запятнали себя нарушением всех возможных заповедей, что об этом смешно и говорить. 
И думаю, вы согласитесь, что можно быть прекрасным, добрейшим и чутким человеком, не являясь при этом религиозным.  
Но в любом случае, этому не научишь в школе! Не нужно надеяться, что вот придет дядя в рясе, и сделает из наших детей порядочных людей. Боюсь, он лишь заложит новые стереотипы и страхи в детские головы, которые добавят головной боли родителям.

----------


## Ramil

Громозека! +1

----------


## mishau_

А не имеет ли здесь место некий церковный реваншизм?

----------


## Юрка

> Думаете, с батюшкой лучше выйдет?

 Я думаю, что будет лучше, если церковь перестанет занимать в обществе маргинальное положение и общаться только с маргиналами (со странными старушками и бандитами). У них есть желание интегрироваться в общество. Есть энергия. Зачем их отталкивать?..  

> В Америке 90% населения - истово верующие... 
> Или вы утвреждаете, что в США сложилось высокодуховное общество?

 Я Америку не знаю и на неё не ориентируюсь в этом вопросе. А своей стране желаю не религиозности, а духовности.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Думаете, с батюшкой лучше выйдет?   Я думаю, что будет лучше, если церковь перестанет занимать в обществе маргинальное положение и общаться только с маргиналами (со странными старушками и бандитами). У них есть желание интегрироваться в общество. Есть энергия. Зачем их отталкивать?..

 Ты серьёзно считаешь, что у РПЦ есть желание интегрироваться в общество? Ну предположим, хотя я считаю, что есть две причины, по которым церковь лоббирует эти проекты: 1 - деньги, 2 - попытка усилить влияние РПЦ на политические процессы в стране (опять же - за деньги). Пусть интегрируется. Пусть проповедует, пусть своим примером показывают, как надо жить. Пусть занимаются благотворительностью, пусть помогают сиротам, бездомным, инвалидам и пр. Пусть учат в воскресных школах и семинариях. Но какого лешего они в школы лезут?   

> А своей стране желаю не религиозности, а духовности.

 Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.

----------


## Ramil

В идиотеке сегодня иллюстрация как раз в тему:  
Москва, Предтеченский м. пер., 2007 год  
У нас даже перед церковными лавками есть VIP места для высокопоставленных особ. И эти люди хотят учить детей духовности  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Но какого лешего они в школы лезут?

 Они лезут туда, где проблемы. Тюрьма, армия, больница. Теперь школа. Если бы там не было больших проблем, то можно было бы спросить, "какого лешего...".  

> Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит.

 А низкодуховное вырождается. Духовность - это иммунная система общества.

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, получается, что за 2000 лет по вине церкви или за неё погибло столько же, сколько за 50 лет коммунистического террора. 
Громозека. Любая идея имеет своих сторонников и противников. И несовпадение идей вызывает протворечие или приводит к конфликту.
Двум людям совершенно необязательно иметь несовпадающие религиозные убеждения, чтобы желать друг другу самой ужасной смерти. 
И ты путаешь причину и повод, говоря о Второй Мировой войне. Причин у войны было много. Политических и экономических. Никто не ущемлял немцев в их верованиях. Нацистская же верхушка вообще от христианства ушла в псевдоязычество, и идея избранности рассы немцев основывалась вовсе не на христианских догматах.
Право на всемирное владычество нацисты объясняли фактами, которые имели место за тысячу лет до возникновения христианства. 
Я не отрицаю негативных и преступных сторон церкви и наличия в любой религии противоречий. Это одна из причин того, что сам я не исповедую ни одну из религий. Но с необоснованными нападками на церковь я тоже согласиться не могу.

----------


## Ramil

На церковь никто не нападает. Просто нет у людей былого к ней доверия и нет должного авторитета.  
Юрка, они лезут туда, где проблемы, но смогут ли они решить эти проблемы? Не сделают ли хуже и не запутают ли клубок этих проблем ещё сильнее? Я же не сомневаюсь в благости их намерений. Я сомневаюсь, всего лишь, в их способности решать сложившиеся проблемы.

----------


## Юрка

> ... но смогут ли они решить эти проблемы?

 Посмотрим. Методы у них простые, проверенные веками. Люди они очень не глупые и не "благостные", а практичные.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Я читал, его не обрезание смущало, а то что пить нельзя. В конце концов  пьянка пересилила.

 Не читайте желтую прессу, особенно перед обедом.  ::  
Владимир выбрал христианство по политическим причинам. Достаточно почитать "Повесть временных лет" для этого. Других источников нет.    

> Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним

 Медийным изданиям нравственность не приносит денег, согласен. А вот государству в чем выгода? Аморальное поведение граждан резко портит приобретенные бонусы в политике. Мы это видем по отношению к нам сейчас. 
Выбирая между духовными и материальными ценностями, естественно выбор в пользу денег. Другой вопрос, что когда их становится достаточно, то можно начать думать о душе. В любом случае, на сытый желудок, людь чаще думает о хорошем. А когда он голодный, накормить моралью его практически невозможно. Мож в Тибете где-то и можно, но не у нас.  *Leof*
Я думаю, что если ранее вероисповедание было достаточным предлогом для объявления войны (Англия с Францией например), то в 20-м веке, более весомый аргумент - это национальный признак. Сейчас - терроризм. В будующем хз, но будь уверен, для толпы найдут веские аргументы. 
К тому же, как показала история России, роль церкви на массы вообще никакая. Головы рубили всем, при том, что в цевковь ходили все и молитвы читали и посты соблюдали, а в итоге такое натворили, что волосы дыбом встали у всех. Кровь текла реками.

----------


## mishau_

> Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.

 Это домыслы, прошу прощения. Не отражают реальную ситуацию. Кто тебе сказал, что высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит? От чего ты сделал вывод что выбор *всегда* останется за последним?

----------


## Оля

Я только сейчас заметила эту тему. 
Вот что я хочу сказать:
Каковы бы ни были "благие намерения", цели своей они не достигнут.  Среди священников редко попадаются по-настоящему светлые люди, которые могли бы ненавязчиво рассказать о религиозных ценностях и вызвать простое человеческое уважение у учеников.
Обязаловка в виде посещения богослужений все равно _будет_. 
Этот предмет, кроме того, наверняка стал бы объектом насмешек и шуточек у школьников. А особенно неприятно, когда люди могут прочувствованно рассказать у доски про любовь к ближнему, а потом выходят из аудитории и ведут себя как убежденные фашисты. Лучше уж без этого - без елейных ответов у доски. 
У нас на факультете немецкого языка есть отделение теологии, где люди получают специальность "теолог". Я считаю, что такая специальность сегодня не нужна. По крайней мере, не нужна в языковом вузе - когда люди на нее приходят просто потому, что не прошли на другие специальности, а вуз престижный.
Что может быть хуже и пошлее матерящихся теологов, которым наплевать не только на чувства своих ближних, но даже на простые человеческие правила вежливости по отношению друг к другу. 
Я считаю, что если человеку нужен Бог, он сам к нему придет. А искуственно этому научить нельзя.

----------


## Оля

> В принципе, основы всех предметов ребёнок может получить в семье.

 Ой, ну вот далекоооо не в каждой семье. Я даже сейчас не имею в виду семьи, где родители пьют.

----------


## Оля

> Ни на одном из уроков детям не говорят о взаимопонимании; доброте; любви к природе; умении смотреть на мир, как на единое целое, великое прекрасное.

 А нашим теологам говорят, и что? Поверь, _на уроке_ этому научить нельзя! Правда, надо, наверное, понимать разницу между детьми начальных классов и людьми, которым по 17-18 лет. Но мне кажется, и в 7 лет ребенку нельзя просто взять и рассказать, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо и что надо быть добрым. Это понимается (или не понимается) со временем, на конкретных жизненных примерах. А если об этом твердить на уроках, это наоборот может вызвать только отторжение и неприятие.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним   Медийным изданиям нравственность не приносит денег, согласен. А вот государству в чем выгода? Аморальное поведение граждан резко портит приобретенные бонусы в политике. Мы это видем по отношению к нам сейчас.

 А причём здесь политика? Я про деньги. Налоговые поступления с одного казино перекрывают налоговые поступления с 10 частных школ. На пороках граждан государство богатеет. Просто потому что денежные обороты там больше.   

> Выбирая между духовными и материальными ценностями, естественно выбор в пользу денег. Другой вопрос, что когда их становится достаточно, то можно начать думать о душе.

 О душе думают, когда помирать собираются. По конституции правительство может действовать максимум 8 лет. Потом - приходят новые бедные и голодные люди и всё начинается по-новой.
И этот порочный круг называют самым прогрессивным общественным строем.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.   Это домыслы, прошу прощения. Не отражают реальную ситуацию. Кто тебе сказал, что высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит? От чего ты сделал вывод что выбор *всегда* останется за последним?

 Это, к сожалению, не домыслы, а статистика, которая отражает реальную ситуацию. Если же ты оспариваешь мою точку зрения, приведи пример, когда высокодуховное общество приносит государству реальную экономическую выгоду. (Только не абстрактный, а на примере какой-либо из стран). 
Высокодуховному обществу не нужно государство. Оно и без государственной власти прекрасно справится со своими проблемами, причём нравственным и высокодуховным способом. А государству высокодуховное общество тоже не нужно, потому что в этом случае, высокодуховные люди зададут себе вопрос - а зачем нам правительство?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Ramil  Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.   Это домыслы, прошу прощения. Не отражают реальную ситуацию. Кто тебе сказал, что высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит? От чего ты сделал вывод что выбор *всегда* останется за последним?   Это, к сожалению, не домыслы, а статистика, которая отражает реальную ситуацию. Если же ты оспариваешь мою точку зрения, приведи пример, когда высокодуховное общество приносит государству реальную экономическую выгоду. (Только не абстрактный, а на примере какой-либо из стран). 
> Высокодуховному обществу не нужно государство. Оно и без государственной власти прекрасно справится со своими проблемами, причём нравственным и высокодуховным способом. А государству высокодуховное общество тоже не нужно, потому что в этом случае, высокодуховные люди зададут себе вопрос - а зачем нам правительство?

 Нет, не передергивай. Приведи пример ты. А я его покритикую.   ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":27j887ok        Originally Posted by Ramil  Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.   Это домыслы, прошу прощения. Не отражают реальную ситуацию. Кто тебе сказал, что высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит? От чего ты сделал вывод что выбор *всегда* останется за последним?   Это, к сожалению, не домыслы, а статистика, которая отражает реальную ситуацию. Если же ты оспариваешь мою точку зрения, приведи пример, когда высокодуховное общество приносит государству реальную экономическую выгоду. (Только не абстрактный, а на примере какой-либо из стран). 
> Высокодуховному обществу не нужно государство. Оно и без государственной власти прекрасно справится со своими проблемами, причём нравственным и высокодуховным способом. А государству высокодуховное общество тоже не нужно, потому что в этом случае, высокодуховные люди зададут себе вопрос - а зачем нам правительство?

 Нет, не передергивай. Приведи пример ты. А я его покритикую.   :: [/quote:27j887ok] 
Пример чего? Бездуховного и безнравственного общества? А в любую страну на глобусе пальцем ткни.

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by "mishau_":2q3b2agi        Originally Posted by Ramil  Высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит. Вот такой вот заколдованный круг. Как это ни странно, но люди с большой охотой тратят деньги на свои пороки и очень редко - на добрые деяния. При выборе между духовностью и денежными поступлениями, выбор всегда останется за последним.   Это домыслы, прошу прощения. Не отражают реальную ситуацию. Кто тебе сказал, что высокодуховное общество прибыли государству не приносит? От чего ты сделал вывод что выбор *всегда* останется за последним?   Это, к сожалению, не домыслы, а статистика, которая отражает реальную ситуацию. Если же ты оспариваешь мою точку зрения, приведи пример, когда высокодуховное общество приносит государству реальную экономическую выгоду. (Только не абстрактный, а на примере какой-либо из стран). 
> Высокодуховному обществу не нужно государство. Оно и без государственной власти прекрасно справится со своими проблемами, причём нравственным и высокодуховным способом. А государству высокодуховное общество тоже не нужно, потому что в этом случае, высокодуховные люди зададут себе вопрос - а зачем нам правительство?   Нет, не передергивай. Приведи пример ты. А я его покритикую.

 Пример чего? Бездуховного и безнравственного общества? А в любую страну на глобусе пальцем ткни.[/quote:2q3b2agi]
Бугага

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Ramil*
Не совсем так. Государству, как общности, требуется и низкая преступность и отсутствие коррупции и т.д. Все, что говорит о высокой культуре самого общества. Если общая культура низкая, то эти пороки общества будут зашкаливать. А какому государству они выгодны? 
Только нельзя при этом путать государство и правительство. На лице Фраткова мы и так можем прочесть уровень развития этого правительства, но не государства.  
Низкая культура проявляется также и в качестве полученного образования. Вот повысить качество образования и есть главная задача для нас. Только я против того, чтобы это делали попы.  
А по поводу души... она колбасу не ест. Ей другая пища нужна. За деньги ее не купишь. Но когда ее контейнер (тело) голодное ходит, то какие там к черту морали?! Тут бы на плаву как-нить продержаться. 
Казино, как мы знаем с какого-то года в спец зоны загоняют. То есть положительные сдвиги прослеживаются на пути к оздоровлению общества. Но для начала надо еще запретить вещать каналам 2х2 и ТНТ.

----------


## mishau_

> *Ramil*
> Не совсем так. Государству, как общности, требуется и низкая преступность и отсутствие коррупции и т.д. Все, что говорит о высокой культуре самого общества. Если общая культура низкая, то эти пороки общества будут зашкаливать. А какому государству они выгодны? 
> Только нельзя при этом путать государство и правительство. На лице Фраткова мы и так можем прочесть уровень развития этого правительства, но не государства.  
> Низкая культура проявляется также и в качестве полученного образования. Вот повысить качество образования и есть главная задача для нас. Только я против того, чтобы это делали попы.  
> А по поводу души... она колбасу не ест. Ей другая пища нужна. За деньги ее не купишь. Но когда ее контейнер (тело) голодное ходит, то какие там к черту морали?! Тут бы на плаву как-нить продержаться. 
> Казино, как мы знаем с какого-то года в спец зоны загоняют. То есть положительные сдвиги прослеживаются на пути к оздоровлению общества. Но для начала надо еще запретить вещать каналам 2х2 и ТНТ.

 Не понимаю почему надо запретить? А может не смотреть?

----------


## Ramil

> *Ramil*
> Не совсем так. Государству, как общности, требуется и низкая преступность и отсутствие коррупции и т.д.

 Согласен, но это всё гораздо проще достигается совершенно другими методами.   

> Только нельзя при этом путать государство и правительство. На лице Фраткова мы и так можем прочесть уровень развития этого правительства, но не государства.

 Я не путаю. Я за страну, но против государства. Сама суть этого понятия, по моему мнению, глубоко порочна.   

> Но для начала надо еще запретить вещать каналам 2х2 и ТНТ.

 Вот опять - запретить. А высокодуховные люди эти каналы и так смотреть не будут.  ::  Я как раз за то, чтобы всё разрешить. И судить уже потом - кто духовен, а кто нет. Хочется посмотреть на людей, когда они свободны от всего - от законов, от навязываемых обществом стандартов поведения и пр. Вот тогда-то маски и спадут - и будет видно, кто есть кто на самом деле. И сильно сомневаюсь я, что под этими масками окажутся добрые отзывчивые люди. (Но это моё мнение). Нельзя сделать человека духовным против его воли.

----------


## mishau_

> Вот опять - запретить. А высокодуховные люди эти каналы и так смотреть не будут.  Я как раз за то, чтобы всё разрешить. И судить уже потом - кто духовен, а кто нет. Хочется посмотреть на людей, когда они свободны от всего - от законов, от навязываемых обществом стандартов поведения и пр. Вот тогда-то маски и спадут - и будет видно, кто есть кто на самом деле. И сильно сомневаюсь я, что под этими масками окажутся добрые отзывчивые люди. (Но это моё мнение). Нельзя сделать человека духовным против его воли.

 Ну вот иногда анархической образ совпадает с образом свободомыслия.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Пока существует власть, человек не может быть свободным.

----------


## BappaBa

> Вот опять - запретить. А высокодуховные люди эти каналы и так смотреть не будут.  Я как раз за то, чтобы всё разрешить.

 Тогда на всех каналах круглые сутки будут по фотографиям угадывать известных актеров. Звонок с мобильного платный =)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот опять - запретить. А высокодуховные люди эти каналы и так смотреть не будут.  Я как раз за то, чтобы всё разрешить.   Тогда на всех каналах круглые сутки будут по фотографиям угадывать известных актеров. Звонок с мобильного платный =)

 Но кто же будет их смотреть? Прогорят господа.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот опять - запретить. А высокодуховные люди эти каналы и так смотреть не будут.  Я как раз за то, чтобы всё разрешить.   Тогда на всех каналах круглые сутки будут по фотографиям угадывать известных актеров. Звонок с мобильного платный =)   Но кто же будет их смотреть? Прогорят господа.

 Ты только представь, если такие программы сумеют пробиться на центральные каналы хотя бы на 10-15 минут. Это не ограниченное вещание ТНТ, это вся Россия - Клондайк для развода!

----------


## Ramil

Во-первых, у ТНТ и так 50 млн. аудитория. Во-вторых - всё-таки все идиоты в нашей стране уже более-менее охвачены мобильными лохотронами. Не думаю, что их будет больше.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Согласен, но это всё гораздо проще достигается совершенно другими методами.

 Какими? Я считаю, что в первую очередь воспитанием, а потом только рука закона. Сознание должно идти впереди человека. А для того нужно воспитывать именно таких людей. 
Ну а анархические взгляды я не разделяю. Равняю их с коммунистическими - утопия.

----------


## mishau_

> Пока существует власть, человек не может быть свободным.

 Знаешь, ты мне напомнил философию "деда" из этого рассказа Ю. Лужкова.  http://www.luzhkov.mos.ru/zakon/  _
Тут я не сдержался:
         - Дед, ты меня извини. О чем ты говоришь? Это вообще не место для жизни человека. Здесь все не так. Здесь вы народ подневольный. Постоянно в страхе перед начальством лагерным.
         - Ну, запел. Да я рядом с тобой -- вольная птица! Летаю по своему закону. Хоть в клетке, а положняком живу. Не пресмыкаюсь, как вы. Думаешь, на воле живешь? А протри шнифты, кудрявый. Повязан, как петух обхезаный. Сейчас учебой, потом горбатиться будешь. Бабец захомутает. Грызуны пойдут. Зачухаешься, у начальства чесать за ушами начнешь. Да это хуже кичмана. _   Цитирование на основании Закона РФ "Об авторских и смежных правах"  ст 19 ч 1 п. 1)     

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Согласен, но это всё гораздо проще достигается совершенно другими методами.   Какими? Я считаю, что в первую очередь воспитанием, а потом только рука закона. Сознание должно идти впереди человека. А для того нужно воспитывать именно таких людей. 
> Ну а анархические взгляды я не разделяю. Равняю их с коммунистическими - утопия.

 в этом есть доля правды. В 1989 мне предлагали влиться в движение Анархо-синдиклистов. Где они сейчас?

----------


## Mikhail_S

*mishau_* _Анархо-синдиклистов_ - че за хрень?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Я не состою ни в одном из анархических объединений, групп и пр. Я анархист по убеждениям, теоретик. На практике весьма умерен и в экстремистской деятельности замечен не был.  ::  Разве что на этом форуме.  ::  
Самое смешное, что согласно логике, приведённой в цитате, человек по настоящему свободен ото всего только в одиночной камере.  ::  Или в психушке.

----------


## charlestonian

> Пока существует власть, человек не может быть свободным.

 Hurray!!!!! Анархия - мать порядка!!!!!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Пока существует власть, человек не может быть свободным.   Hurray!!!!! Анархия - мать порядка!!!!!

  ::  Вот уж не подозревал.

----------


## Оля

> из этого рассказа Ю. Лужкова.

 Лужков рассказы пишет??????????????   ::   ::

----------


## mishau_

> *mishau_* _Анархо-синдиклистов_ - че за хрень?

 Синдикалисты. (опечатка) Неформальное перестроечное движение созданное в 1987 году, откуда начал свою политкарьеру некто Андрей Исаев.   

> Самое смешное, что согласно логике, приведённой в цитате, человек по настоящему свободен ото всего только в одиночной камере.  Или в психушке.

 Вот-вот, многие люди, с которыми я общался имеют такую же логику, но только в масштабах РФ.

----------


## Mikhail_S

[quote=mishau_] 

> *mishau_* _Анархо-синдиклистов_ - че за хрень?

 Синдикалисты. (опечатка) Неформальное перестроечное движение созданное в 1987 году, откуда начал свою политкарьеру некто Андрей Исаев.
[/quote:cz9f0ku1]
Понятно... коммунары короче. Ума им нехватает, учебник истории открыть и почитать, чем все это заканчивается?  :: 
Любая партия, это кучка корыстных человечков "наверху" и целое стадо "внизу". Церковь - яркий тому пример.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Самое смешное, что согласно логике, приведённой в цитате, человек по настоящему свободен ото всего только в одиночной камере.  Или в психушке.   Вот-вот, многие люди, с которыми я общался имеют такую же логику, но только в масштабах РФ.

 Один чиновник сказал, совсем недавно:
"Цена квадратного метра земли в нашем городе очень высокая и мы вынуждены строить дома очень плотно. Если кому это не нравится, то может собирать свои вещи и искать другое место, где плотность постройки гораздо ниже."
Иными словами, мы будем вести точечную застройку так, как нам заблагоросудится, а кому не нравится может валить хоть к черту. 
Подобный ценизм по отншению к людям был... 
...У вас три попытки угадать, кто это сказал  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Один чиновник сказал, совсем недавно:
> "Цена квадратного метра земли в нашем городе очень высокая и мы вынуждены строить дома очень плотно. Если кому это не нравится, то может собирать свои вещи и искать другое место, где плотность постройки гораздо ниже."
> Иными словами, мы будем вести точечную застройку так, как нам заблагоросудится, а кому не нравится может валить хоть к черту. 
> Подобный ценизм по отншению к людям был... 
> ...У вас три попытки угадать, кто это сказал

 Шанцев? =)

----------


## Mikhail_S

*BappaBa* не угадал  :: 
и даже не Лужков и не Матвиенко, а мэр Женевы, в городе, где была подписана конвенция по правам человека  ::  Вот такой демократический сарказм.

----------


## Wowik

Вернемся к голосованию. 
А я против введения такого предмета, ибо преподавать некому.
Светских учителей этому не учили и не учат, а к церковным у меня очень настороженное отношение. 
Хотя сам предмет нужен. А то в картинной галерее смотришь картины на библейские сюжеты и многое не понимаешь.

----------


## Ramil

> Хотя сам предмет нужен. А то в картинной галерее смотришь картины на библейские сюжеты и многое не понимаешь.

 А первоисточник почитать?

----------


## mishau_

> Вернемся к голосованию. 
> А я против введения такого предмета, ибо преподавать некому.
> Светских учителей этому не учили и не учат, а к церковным у меня очень настороженное отношение. 
> Хотя сам предмет нужен. А то в картинной галерее смотришь картины на библейские сюжеты и многое не понимаешь.

 Пожалуйста! Ходи в монастырь на семинары, на исповедь ходи.

----------


## TATY

> Абсолютно за. Каждый русский ребёнок должен знать свою историю и религию своей страны. Исповедовать или нет -- это уже его право. Но начальное образование получать надо.

 Russia isn't a country of Christians, it's a country of Christians, Jews, Muslims, Budhists etc.  
In England we have Religious Education which teaches kids about all religions, and religion in general. Lessons in Christianity shouldn't be in public schools.

----------


## mishau_

> Russia isn't a country of Christians, it's a country of Christians, Jews, Muslims, Budhists etc.  
> In England we have Religious Education which teaches kids about all religions, and religion in general. Lessons in Christianity shouldn't be in public schools.

 TATY, I found an interesting article for you, Expansion of Orthodoxy   http://polit-info.ru/fsk_1_3.htm 
Some points out of it:
- Historically, Orthodoxy is dominating religion in Russian
- Russian mentality associates a Russian with belonging to Orthodox confession
- Expansion the Russian Orthodox Church is growing stronger, often backed by the state.
- Church, though by law separated from the state, is more an more intending to expand in many spheres 
and some  final points:
в Москве под давлением православного духовенства был переименован маршрут автобуса с номером 666 (сатанинский знак) на 616, в Екатеринбурге «церковная общественность» решительно выступила против гастрольного показа спектакля Московского театра на Таганке «Солдат Чонкин». Тенденция «оправославливания» набирает центростремительное ускорение. Может быть, вскоре нас ждет соответствующая поправка к Конституции, и каждый гражданин России будет обязан принять православие и исполнять свой долг не только перед государством, но и перед Священным Синодом?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Russia isn't a country of Christians, it's a country of Christians, Jews, Muslims, Budhists etc.

 Then England is not a country of Christians either.

----------


## mishau_

Может быть нам надо преподавать *просто* основы культуры?  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/08/23/srochno/308282/

----------


## Юрка

> в Москве под давлением православного духовенства был переименован маршрут автобуса с номером 666 (сатанинский знак) на 616

 Ну и бараны. 616 - это первый вариант числа зверя, а 666 - второй. Это зависит от способа написания фразы «Нерон кесарь».

----------


## Rtyom

Млин, бараны вдвойне. Приписывать числу _только_ это значение?? Идиоты!!! И ещё интересно, как это они умудрились надавить? Что там у них за связи? 
У нас, кстати, тоже 666-ой маршрут имееццо. Может им попробовать и у нас надавить?  ::

----------

